# Dust In The Wind - Tutorial



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice job there Dale. I play Dust in the Wind with the 7 stroke pattern but mix it up quite a bit with some open string pull offs and hammer ons in specific places/chords. Similar to what Dolly does on Jolene or a lot of what Page does with embellishments. It's quite effective in giving it a slightly different feel or voice overall. Great tune to begin learning Travis picking as well, or classical finger style, depending on your vibe and how close to the original you'd like to be.... Anyone interested in learning finger style guitar should attack your lesson till they have it.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Nice tutorial !! I worked this tune two years ago as fingerstyle exercise... Gee ! Had trouble with syncopated phrases and passing tones between general rythmic content that made me lose the rythm ! LOL ! Great tune to get a huge step forward.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

Thanks so much gentlemen for the posts & sharing your time to check this out!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Interesting how you say to get the right hand pattern down first. I seem to recall hearing that Kerry Livgren was using that as a practice pattern when someone suggested a tune should be written. Great job as usual!


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

It turned out pretty good for the band didn't it! I think Life In The Fast Lane signature riff was a warm up idea Joe Walsh was playing and it turned into one of their biggest hits. Some people have all the luck...sincere thanks for checking this out!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Boy , i need to start practicing this a lot. Well done Dale.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

really appreciate you checking it out!


----------

